# UOL Merit List Is Online!



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's the link:
THE UNIVERSITY OF LAHORE - Merit Lists
Who else got in? 
And are you planning on going to uol or not?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

I wanted to get in on local seats on the sat score but the new policy came and then they said they wouldn't accept sat anymore
And now the high court has suspended the policy so i am gonna go over there and talk to them tomorrow about it and see if they can consider my sat scores for the local seats


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

What's your agg with uhs?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

66.6
I am okay with getting into bds but with my sat aggregate I could get into the unis first MBBS list it's 81.5


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't think uol is going to revise their list, best of luck either way.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

UOL is taking sat 2 for local seats? Really?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> I don't think uol is going to revise their list, best of luck either way.


They don't have to revise their merit list they can just squeeze me in the second merit list obviously the people with 85+ merit aren't gonna choose uol


FutureDr. said:


> UOL is taking sat 2 for local seats? Really?


They told me, before the policy was released, that they would accept sat scores but then the policy was announced and it all weren't too crap


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

If they were accepting SAT 2 before, there is a good chance it'll happen! Let's just hope they're not too late.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Sardmank said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think uol is going to revise their list, best of luck either way.
> ...


I bet nobody with 88.5 will want to go here too. But with what a going on people would hate to take a chance and would simply apply. But then again, if I were them I wouldnt. So it could work out for you  
Where else have you applied? Have you applied ok foreign basis with 81.8 as your sat or locally elsewhere with sat 2 as well? 
Yeah I know it is all crap now. Don't worry if you don't make it to UOL. I pray you make it to a better place. UOL is weird lol


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> If they were accepting SAT 2 before, there is a good chance it'll happen! Let's just hope they're not too late.


Inshallah 
I'll go talk them tomorrow
And till then I am just gonna pray they do


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Sardmank said:
> ...


Well I haven't applied anyplace on foreign seats because although I qualify for the foreign seats I can't afford the fees 
And it's either this cmh or some other course I don't wanna do but I will because I don't wan to take a gap year


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I bet nobody with 88.5 will want to go here too. But with what a going on people would hate to take a chance and would simply apply. But then again, if I were them I wouldnt. So it could work out for you
> Where else have you applied? Have you applied ok foreign basis with 81.8 as your sat or locally elsewhere with sat 2 as well?
> Yeah I know it is all crap now. Don't worry if you don't make it to UOL. I pray you make it to a better place. UOL is weird lol


Okay, I'm gonna need some answers 
Uol is weird? Cough it up, what have you heard?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I bet nobody with 88.5 will want to go here too. But with what a going on people would hate to take a chance and would simply apply. But then again, if I were them I wouldnt. So it could work out for you
> ...


Well, first it's affiliated with itself like not uhs or nums so that's odd. I mean it's no KE to just be awesome pulling this off. I've heard it got blacklisted many times by multiple people. Also, I studied at UOL for a semester in some other degree and I went to see the MBBS dept. It wasn't that great. And the people at UOL were generally weird to me. Anyways, that doesn't even matter if they teach you well. Also, their own hospital is brand new and has NO patient input at all. I know because I went in there a couple times and all I saw were staff members like the cleaners and it was empty except for the cafe where all kids from the university went. And the other hospital idk much about. But never liked UOL. Maybe it's amazing. But mostly people have told me to apply everywhere else and pick it up as a last resort.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Ohh! Did you apply to shalamar? They were taking sat 2 for locals too last time I heard. And locally you applied nowhere else? 
Cmh Lahore will be impossible to get in with 81.8 because last year I had 86.7 with my sat 2 and ended up not getting in because merit was 87.5 this year it is rumored to be 88-89. Which is so stupid. You can try for cmh multan I got in there last year. 
Don't be disheartened. I suffered a gap year, it was terrible but at the end I am still hoping for the best. You should too. I pray things work out with UOL IA.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

My brother is doing his dpt from uol, he says go for it. I got in Fazaia, haven't made up my mind yet. 

I'll ask around some more tomorrow.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> My brother is doing his dpt from uol, he says go for it. I got in Fazaia, haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> I'll ask around some more tomorrow.


If you can afford to go to Islamabad, do go for fazaia. Idk much about it. Only rumors I heard that it's good. But personally, UOL I know isn't amazing but it's good to average. The only thing I was concerned about was that it wasn't affiliated to UHS or NUMS and idk how credible it's degree was. but if you have no choice and have a choice between gap year or UOL just go to UOL. And between fazaia and UOL i suppose you should find info on both and see which best suits you.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...



I applied for shalimar too but I didn't hear anything from them so I just assume that i didn't get in and I am just a bit sad that if I had know about mcat and it's importance I would surely have gotten enough marks for me to get someplace good
And I applied or bds in cmh do you think I have a chane of getting in bds in cmh?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Ohh! You got no call for an interview? :/ 
Umm, I really have no idea about BDS but it's merit is much much lower. Around 80-82 I think. But I might be wrong. When I called CMH they said last year their local merit was 84 and bds was 82. And 84 is such a lie for local seats. Maybe for foreign. You might make it to CMHs BDS. Anything is possible!  
How didn't you know about MCAT? Nearly all admissions in all med schools at on its basis.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

I have lived all my life abroad I came to pakistan in august and the exam was in august and only after I went to the private colleges for admission did I realise the importance of mcat
And the guys at cmh told me it was 78 last year and they seem to be telling everybody else different stuff so I don't really know anything right now


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> I have lived all my life abroad I came to pakistan in august and the exam was in august and only after I went to the private colleges for admission did I realise the importance of mcat
> And the guys at cmh told me it was 78 last year and they seem to be telling everybody else different stuff so I don't really know anything right now


HAHHAHAHHAHA 78 FOR MBBS? Or BDS? CMH is lying to everyone's faces or something was extremely weird last year because my friend with 85 didn't make it either. I suggest you pray and don't worry. It's hard in this time. I know because I'm going through the same. I took a gap year and now I'm so scared I don't want another one. But keep hope alive! Pretty sure UOL will accomodate you. They will want good merit kids and also, many kids will leave too so they will clear a seat if they take sat 2. Best of luck!


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived all my life abroad I came to pakistan in august and the exam was in august and only after I went to the private colleges for admission did I realise the importance of mcat
> ...


Thanks
And I got the info from the brigadier guy and if he was indeed lying then this country needs more prayers than any of us right now
And I am pretty sure he said 78 for BDS


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


This country has displayed its ****tiness in the past few weeks. I have nothing but disappointment for it. 
Well, maybe it could have been 78, but very hard to believe. Even so, merit is different this year. I really hope you make it though. If you get in UOL mbbs tomorrow you won't even have to worry about CMH. So just worry about UOL atm. I pray it works for you.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Well, first it's affiliated with itself like not uhs or nums so that's odd. I mean it's no KE to just be awesome pulling this off. I've heard it got blacklisted many times by multiple people. Also, I studied at UOL for a semester in some other degree and I went to see the MBBS dept. It wasn't that great. And the people at UOL were generally weird to me. Anyways, that doesn't even matter if they teach you well. Also, their own hospital is brand new and has NO patient input at all. I know because I went in there a couple times and all I saw were staff members like the cleaners and it was empty except for the cafe where all kids from the university went. And the other hospital idk much about. But never liked UOL. Maybe it's amazing. But mostly people have told me to apply everywhere else and pick it up as a last resort.


Okay, I've decided to go with UOL. 
The affiliation with UHS creates more problems than it solves, like this admissions fiasco currently going on. 
UCMD has 4 teaching hospitals, the recently built one does not have patient inflow but the other two (social security and al khidmat) have a pretty impressive input. 
Honest opinion, UOL is much better than the likes of akhtar saeed, rlmc and maybe even on par with sharif medical college now that modular system is implemented.
I may not have chosen UCMD last year, but with PBL and Modular system of curriculum, I think UOL is the way to go!


----------

